# Halter for donkey?



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

What size halter should I use for my standard donkey? 
I thought maybe a yearling or cob size?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A cob halter would probably work the best, considering how 'bulbouse' their heads tend to be ^^ you can also order specially made donkey halters.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a website that sells donkey halters-
http://www.farmtack.com/page/4441

In a pinch, these light adjustable cow halters work quite well.
One of my donks is a BLM burro and hates the clink sounds the halter hardware makes (bad memories from his first home) so I generally use one of these on him when I need to hold for the farrier or lead him around. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/-1019665


----------

